
Show HN: We Opened Up Our Transcription Tool - braindead_in
Audio&#x2F;video transcription tools are quite rudimentary. The audio player is separate from the editor which makes it very cumbersome cross-reference between the audio and the text.<p>Our transcription editor solves this problem. It provides the audio and a fully featured text editor on a single interface and tightly couples both of them. Jumping to any position in the audio causes the cursor to move correspondingly, and vice-versa.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;scribie.com&#x2F;tools&#x2F;transcription-editor<p>The editor is built on Ace Editor and the audio player flash or native.<p>All standard features are there, with some advanced ones. One feature is text analysis. It performs a trigram match followed by a TF-IDF analysis which highlights the new terms and phrases in the transcript. Those are the most likely places for mistakes.<p>We have been using this tool for the past two years internally and now have opened it up for everyone. Please do try it out once.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
braindead_in
clickable: [https://scribie.com/tools/transcription-
editor](https://scribie.com/tools/transcription-editor)

